# Marelli:"Fuorigioco di Giroud in Milan Napoli? Non c'era".



## admin (19 Dicembre 2021)

L'ex arbitro Marelli a DAZN:"Faccio fatica a vedere il fuorigioco di Giroud sul gol annullato a Kessie in Milan - Napoli. Giroud era a terra e non partecipava all'azione".


----------



## Milo (19 Dicembre 2021)

Pazzesco


----------



## iceman. (19 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> L'ex arbitro Marelli a DAZN:"Faccio fatica a vedere il fuorigioco di Giroud sul gol annullato a Kessie in Milan - Napoli. Giroud era a terra e non partecipava all'azione".


Non ci si lamenta mai? Mi fanno ancora più schifo i nostri sinceramente


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> L'ex arbitro Marelli a DAZN:"Faccio fatica a vedere il fuorigioco di Giroud sul gol annullato a Kessie in Milan - Napoli. Giroud era a terra e non partecipava all'azione".


Domani mi aspetto un comunicato ufficiale del Milan sul rispetto dell'ambiente.


----------



## Freddy Manson (19 Dicembre 2021)

continuiamo a seguire la via dello stare zitti mentre ce lo buttano nel culo a ripetizione, mi raccomando. p dio


----------



## JoKeR (19 Dicembre 2021)

Andrà tutto bene.


----------



## David Gilmour (19 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Domani mi aspetto un comunicato ufficiale del Milan sul rispetto dell'ambiente.


Non dimentichiamo il razzismo e respACT, che sembra un medicinale.
E il calcio femminile per l'inclusione.

L'anima de li ++++++++ vostra, società di senza palle!


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Dicembre 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Andrà tutto bene.


Andrà sempre meglio.


----------



## Swaitak (19 Dicembre 2021)

e che volete devono compensare i 600 rigori dello scorso anno


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Dicembre 2021)

Ma scusate,ma ieri qui dentro si esultava contro Gasperini per un episodio in cui il VAR ci ha messo lo zampino invalidando una partita.
Ora di che vi lamentate ?
E' successa la stessa identica cosa.


----------



## Miro (19 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> L'ex arbitro Marelli a DAZN:"Faccio fatica a vedere il fuorigioco di Giroud sul gol annullato a Kessie in Milan - Napoli. Giroud era a terra e non partecipava all'azione".


Una roba del genere ma neanche nella serie F del Burundi. Vediamo se domani questa società di senzapalle alza la voce o se come al solito terranno la schienah drittah.


----------



## hiei87 (19 Dicembre 2021)

Prepariamoci, perchè la lotta ora è coi gobbi per il 4° posto. Ne vedremo delle belle. Ovviamente, anche stasera tutti zitti sull'arbitraggio, schiena dritta come sempre.


----------



## Prealpi (19 Dicembre 2021)

Capisco che siamo in difficoltà,ma per annullare un gol del genere devi essere proprio in malafede


----------



## pazzomania (19 Dicembre 2021)

Mi fa male dirlo, ma Giroud ha cercato di partecipare all'azione ed era purtroppo in fuorigioco 

Assurdo comunque, veramente assurdo siamo sfigati come la m.da


----------



## Hellscream (19 Dicembre 2021)

Vai "hanno distrutto il mio Milan" è il tuo turno!


----------



## Gamma (19 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> L'ex arbitro Marelli a DAZN:"Faccio fatica a vedere il fuorigioco di Giroud sul gol annullato a Kessie in Milan - Napoli. Giroud era a terra e non partecipava all'azione".



Inspiegabile.
Già solo il fatto che il VAR abbia richiamato l'arbitro per quell'episodio è assurdo, il fatto che dopo averlo visto abbia annullato il gol lo è ancora di più.


----------



## mabadi (19 Dicembre 2021)

dalla palla scodellata in favore del Napoli per un giocatore a terra quando sarebbe uscita in fallo laterale in favore nostro, all'arbitraggio che ha penalizzato fortemente Diaz, è malafede.


----------



## cris (19 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> L'ex arbitro Marelli a DAZN:"Faccio fatica a vedere il fuorigioco di Giroud sul gol annullato a Kessie in Milan - Napoli. Giroud era a terra e non partecipava all'azione".


Rapina a mano armata, var maiali


----------



## pazzomania (19 Dicembre 2021)

Ragazzi era fuorigioco, dai.

GIROUD tenta di allungare la gamba, purtroppo è regolamento.

Assurdo, veramente assurdo.

Penso sia un caso quasi unico, sta partita era segnata.


----------



## claudiop77 (19 Dicembre 2021)

Episodio analogo al torto subito dall'Atalanta contro la Roma, hanno ammesso l'errore e poi cosa succede? Dopo un giorno ne fanno uno identico.

VERGOGNA!!!


----------



## claudiop77 (19 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ragazzi era fuorigioco, dai.
> 
> GIROUD tenta di allungare la gamba, purtroppo è regolamento.
> 
> ...


La presenza di Giroud non ha influito


----------



## Walker (19 Dicembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ma scusate,ma ieri qui dentro si esultava contro Gasperini per un episodio in cui il VAR ci ha messo lo zampino invalidando una partita.
> Ora di che vi lamentate ?
> E' successa la stessa identica cosa.


Perché tu non hai esultato ieri? Ai gobbi DEVONO succedere certe cose, specie a quelli che ti scherniscono coi saltelli come Gasperini.
Noi abbiamo già dato a sufficienza, guarda in Champions, per dire...


----------



## Giofa (19 Dicembre 2021)

No vabbè ma di cosa parliamo? In tv sento dire che Giroud ha tentato di giocare la palla


----------



## pazzomania (19 Dicembre 2021)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> La presenza di Giroud non ha influito



Pagina 85 del regolamento AIA

Non ho voglia di menate quindi non copio incollo la parte di regolamento, vai a vedere

È fuorigioco


----------



## Beppe85 (19 Dicembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ma scusate,ma ieri qui dentro si esultava contro Gasperini per un episodio in cui il VAR ci ha messo lo zampino invalidando una partita.
> Ora di che vi lamentate ?
> E' successa la stessa identica cosa.


Identica? In un caso un giocatore era in piedi e poteva intervenire mentre nell'altro caso era a terra e non può fare altro.


----------



## Theochedeo (19 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ragazzi era fuorigioco, dai.
> 
> GIROUD tenta di allungare la gamba, purtroppo è regolamento.
> 
> ...


Ma per piacere. Marelli è l’opinionista più obiettivo di tutti, se dice che non c’era significa che ci hanno fatto una porcata colossale


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Dicembre 2021)

Walker ha scritto:


> Perché tu non hai esultato ieri? Ai gobbi DEVONO succedere certe cose, specie a quelli che ti scherniscono coi saltelli come Gasperini.
> Noi abbiamo già dato a sufficienza, guarda in Champions, per dire...



Non ho esultato proprio per niente,anzi,l'Atalanta doveva vincere per inserirsi anche lei nella lotta contro l'Inter.
Se lo scudetto non lo vinciamo noi,mi auguro che lo vincano atalanta o napoli,non le melme.
Nonostante io odi gasperini,sia chiaro.

Anche perchè questi errori del VAR avengono sempre con le squadre che potrebbero avvicinarsi..


----------



## markjordan (19 Dicembre 2021)

questa ci mancava nell'infinita tipologia di truffe subite


----------



## JoKeR (19 Dicembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Non ho esultato proprio per niente,anzi,l'Atalanta doveva vincere per inserirsi anche lei nella lotta contro l'Inter.
> Se lo scudetto non lo vinciamo noi,mi auguro che lo vincano atalanta o napoli,non le melme.
> Nonostante io odi gasperini,sia chiaro.
> 
> Anche perchè questi errori del VAR avengono sempre con le squadre che potrebbero avvicinarsi..


Ma non è per favorire l'Inter.
E' per favorire, come sempre, la Rube.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Dicembre 2021)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Identica? In un caso un giocatore era in piedi e poteva intervenire mentre nell'altro caso era a terra e non può fare altro.



Ieri c'era il goal dell'atalanta,oggi quello del milan.

Ma in entrambe le partite il var si intromette e va a condizionare l'esito della gara.


----------



## Giofa (19 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Pagina 85 del regolamento AIA
> 
> Non ho voglia di menate quindi non copio incollo la parte di regolamento, vai a vedere
> 
> È fuorigioco


No pazzo dai, kalulu arriva a tutta velocità, juan jesus da terra fa una mezza giocata e poi succede il resto. In che modo Giroud tenta di giocare visto che è a terra dietro juan jesus?


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Dicembre 2021)

Giroud è innocuo in piedi e gli hanno fischiato fuorigioco attivo da supino. 
Avranno pensato stessimo facendo la catapulta infernale.


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Dicembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ieri c'era il goal dell'atalanta,oggi quello del milan.
> 
> Ma in entrambe le partite il var si intromette e va a condizionare l'esito della gara.


Oggi si chiude il cerchio.
Lo dicevo ieri di stare attenti sull'asse Bergamo-Bologna-Milano.


----------



## pazzomania (19 Dicembre 2021)

Giofa ha scritto:


> No pazzo dai, kalulu arriva a tutta velocità, juan jesus da terra fa una mezza giocata e poi succede il resto. In che modo Giroud tenta di giocare visto che è a terra dietro juan jesus?



Non insisto, capisco il momento


----------



## diavolo (19 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Mi fa male dirlo, ma Giroud ha cercato di partecipare all'azione ed era purtroppo in fuorigioco
> 
> Assurdo comunque, veramente assurdo siamo sfigati come la m.da


Come ha partecipato? Guardando con troppa insistenza la palla?


----------



## claudiop77 (19 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Pagina 85 del regolamento AIA
> 
> Non ho voglia di menate quindi non copio incollo la parte di regolamento, vai a vedere
> 
> È fuorigioco


interferendo con un avversario:
- impedendogli di giocare o di essere in grado di giocare il pallone, ostruendogli chiaramente la linea di visione, o
- contendendogli il pallone, o
- tentando chiaramente di giocare il pallone che è vicino quando questa azione impatta sull’avversario, o
- facendo un’evidente azione che chiaramente impatta sulla capacità dell’avversario di giocare il pallone

Mi pare nessuna di queste


----------



## JoKeR (19 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Oggi si chiude il cerchio.
> Lo dicevo ieri di stare attenti sull'asse Bergamo-Bologna-Milano.


Ma vaglielo a spiegare...
Ma secondo te se noi fossimo stati tipo a 20 punti (come sempre gli anni passati) non ci avrebbero dato il gol?

Prossima tappa: 6 gennaio Juve-Napoli e Milan-Roma.
Lì arriveranno tutte attaccate, perderemo anche con la Roma.


----------



## pazzomania (19 Dicembre 2021)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> interferendo con un avversario:
> - impedendogli di giocare o di essere in grado di giocare il pallone, ostruendogli chiaramente la linea di visione, o
> - contendendogli il pallone, o
> - tentando chiaramente di giocare il pallone che è vicino quando questa azione impatta sull’avversario, o
> ...


..........ok


----------



## Jino (19 Dicembre 2021)

Scelta agghiacciante. In generale, non si può fischiare un fuorigioco cosi, mai.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> L'ex arbitro Marelli a DAZN:"Faccio fatica a vedere il fuorigioco di Giroud sul gol annullato a Kessie in Milan - Napoli. Giroud era a terra e non partecipava all'azione".


Che sia stato un furto è chiaro a tutti.


----------



## smallball (19 Dicembre 2021)

Il Var Di Paolo rischia una possibile sospensione


----------



## kYMERA (19 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> L'ex arbitro Marelli a DAZN:"Faccio fatica a vedere il fuorigioco di Giroud sul gol annullato a Kessie in Milan - Napoli. Giroud era a terra e non partecipava all'azione".



Vergognoso.


----------



## diavolo (19 Dicembre 2021)

smallball ha scritto:


> Il Var Di Paolo rischia una possibile sospensione


Come premio gli faranno passare l'Epifania con amici e parenti.


----------



## UDG (19 Dicembre 2021)

smallball ha scritto:


> Il Var Di Paolo rischia una possibile sospensione


Tra Var e arbitro non so chi abbia fatto peggio


----------



## bmb (19 Dicembre 2021)

Obbiettivamente vado controcorrente. Giroud è in fuorigioco e partecipa, suo malgrado, a quell'azione perché la palla va in quella zona.


----------



## Zenos (19 Dicembre 2021)

Mi raccomando Maolo sempre a 90.


----------



## R41D3N (19 Dicembre 2021)

È pazzesco, ma nessuno va a lamentarsi davanti alle telecamere? Questi episodi mi allontanano sempre più dal seguire il calcio. Ho la nausea


----------



## JoKeR (19 Dicembre 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> Obbiettivamente vado controcorrente. Giroud è in fuorigioco e partecipa, suo malgrado, a quell'azione perché la palla va in quella zona.


Però... Juan Jesus tenta l'unica giocata che potrebbe tentare nonostante Giroud.. il quale alla fine dei conti paradossalmente non gli impedisce, appunto, l'unica giocata possibile.


----------



## Gunnar67 (19 Dicembre 2021)

Ribadisco che stanno venendo al pettine i nodi di una squadra mal costruita e indebolita rispetto allo scorso anno. Tanto per dirne una, senza Leao nessuno salta l'uomo. Il gol di Kessie? Sarebbe valso un pareggino. Stasera serviva vincere e convincere, altro che. E' un mese che facciamo schifo, abbiamo battuto solo Salernitana e Genoa. Gli infortuni? Colpiti quelli che per eta' o predisposizione si ammalano tutti gli anni, hanno iniziato a colpire quelli sani che per tenere il ritmo si erano nel frattempo esauriti di fatica. basterebbe non avere metá della rosa marcia. Siamo "forti" esattamente come la Juve, con la differenza che loro, andato via Ronaldo, sono partiti con il morale sotto ai tacchi e hanno perso punti all'inizio, ma il livello (scarso) delle due squadre e' paragonabile.


----------



## mabadi (19 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Pagina 85 del regolamento AIA
> 
> Non ho voglia di menate quindi non copio incollo la parte di regolamento, vai a vedere
> 
> È fuorigioco


troppo comodo non aver voglia di scrivere..... un giocatore in fuorigioco deve essere punito solo se
• interferendo con un avversario:
- impedendogli di giocare o di essere in grado di giocare il pallone, ostruendogli chiaramente la linea di visione, non è il caso
- contendendogli il pallone, non è il caso
-tentando *chiaramente* di giocare il pallone che è vicino quando questa azione impatta sull’avversario, potrebbe ma pacificamente l'avverbio chiaramente esclude l'applicabilità
-facendo un’evidente azione che *chiaramente *impatta sulla capacità dell’avversario di giocare il pallone idem punto prima
- traendo vantaggio (da tale posizione) interferendo con un avversario: non è il caso.

Poi Giroud cade per la spinta di due giocatori del Napoli, di cui uno gli impedisce di alzarsi (in quanto gli cade sopra). Quindi a quel punto se è fuorigioco ci starebbe il rigore.


----------



## Albijol (19 Dicembre 2021)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Prepariamoci, perchè la lotta ora è coi gobbi per il 4° posto. Ne vedremo delle belle. Ovviamente, anche stasera tutti zitti sull'arbitraggio, schiena dritta come sempre.


Finalmente qualcuno che l'ha capito


----------



## David Drills (19 Dicembre 2021)

Quanti gol per mezza unghia ci hanno annullato con sto maledetto var?


----------



## bmb (19 Dicembre 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Però... Juan Jesus tenta l'unica giocata che potrebbe tentare nonostante Giroud.. il quale alla fine dei conti paradossalmente non gli impedisce, appunto, l'unica giocata possibile.


E' un episodio per il quale non mi scandalizzo. Sarà perché sono incazzato nero per quanto sono scarsi Ballo, Kessie, Bennacer, Diaz, Messias, Krunic, Castillejo, Bennacer e Florenzi. Il nervoso che mi scatenano certi pellegrini è maggiore di quello che mi ha scatenato il furto arbitrale.


----------



## JoKeR (19 Dicembre 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> E' un episodio per il quale non mi scandalizzo. Sarà perché sono incazzato nero per quanto sono scarsi Ballo, Kessie, Bennacer, Diaz, Messias, Krunic, Castillejo, Bennacer e Florenzi. Il nervoso che mi scatenano certi pellegrini è maggiore di quello che mi ha scatenato il furto arbitrale.


Rimane cmq un episodio, secondo me, grave: Juan Jesus riesce a fare ciò che avrebbe cmq fatto, con la stessa intensità.


----------



## Giofa (19 Dicembre 2021)

Ribadisco quanto detto ieri per l’episodio di Bergamo: si tolga il concetto di attivo/passivo se no ci sarà sempre da discutere.


----------



## kYMERA (19 Dicembre 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> Obbiettivamente vado controcorrente. Giroud è in fuorigioco e partecipa, suo malgrado, a quell'azione perché la palla va in quella zona.



Ma non si interessa del pallone. Il fuorigioco è attivo quando tu sei parte del gioco. Qui lui non è parte del gioco, entrambi i giocatori sono a terra e solo il giocatore del Napoli cerca di prendere il pallone.
In più Giroud non può neanche rialzarsi visto che ha per l'appunto Juan Jesus sopra.


----------



## R41D3N (19 Dicembre 2021)

Aldilà di tutto credo sia la prima volta che vedo richiamare il direttore di gara all'on field review per un episodio di fuorigioco. Ci vivisezionano ogni gol se ci fate caso, stavolta si sono superati. Vergognoso


----------



## claudiop77 (20 Dicembre 2021)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Ribadisco quanto detto ieri per l’episodio di Bergamo: si tolga il concetto di attivo/passivo se no ci sarà sempre da discutere.


Piuttosto.


----------



## PoloNegativo (20 Dicembre 2021)

Io veramente non capisco dirigenza e allenatore nello stare zitti.
Io capisco stare zitti se i furti si fanno e si ricevono, ma qui mi sembra abbastanza chiaro che molto molto raramente siamo noi quelli avvantaggiati quando dovrebbe essere 50 e 50... È palesemente antistatistica come cosa...


----------



## Blu71 (20 Dicembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ma scusate,ma ieri qui dentro si esultava contro Gasperini per un episodio in cui il VAR ci ha messo lo zampino invalidando una partita.
> Ora di che vi lamentate ?
> E' successa la stessa identica cosa.



Non è proprio l‘identica cosa. Giroud era a terra.


----------



## JackSheva7 (20 Dicembre 2021)

Se nessuno in società si lamenta vuol dire che gli va bene essere trattati così e non hanno vere ambizioni di vincere qualcosa, altro che stile Milan come vogliono farci credere


----------



## Blu71 (20 Dicembre 2021)

JackSheva7 ha scritto:


> Se nessuno in società si lamenta vuol dire che gli va bene essere trattati così e non hanno vere ambizioni di vincere qualcosa, altro che stile Milan come vogliono farci credere


Alla attuale proprietà vincere non interessa. Interessa incassare e basta.


----------



## Walker (20 Dicembre 2021)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Come premio gli faranno passare l'Epifania con amici e parenti.


Almeno speriamo siano tutti infetti...


----------



## Mika (20 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> L'ex arbitro Marelli a DAZN:"Faccio fatica a vedere il fuorigioco di Giroud sul gol annullato a Kessie in Milan - Napoli. Giroud era a terra e non partecipava all'azione".


E' iniziata l'operazione "SOS Juventus!" per la CL dei mafiosi.

Forza Macedonia! Forza Portogallo!

Posso smettere di seguire questa mafia definitivamente. Addio.


----------



## pazzomania (20 Dicembre 2021)

La Gazzetta titola che il fuorigioco non c'era.

Magari mi sbaglio io, però boh.

Se i giocatori fossero stati in piedi, se Giroud avesse provato ad intervenire sarebbe stato fuorigioco senza se e senza ma.
Si è mosso, ma da terra, la palla andava li.

Boh, ripeto. Episodio limite.

Ma a parti invertite mi sarei incazzato.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (20 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Pagina 85 del regolamento AIA
> 
> Non ho voglia di menate quindi non copio incollo la parte di regolamento, vai a vedere
> 
> È fuorigioco


Stanno dicendo ovunque che è fuorigioco. A volte sembra che qualcuno goda nei torti che subiamo.


----------

